# Looking for breeder recommendations.



## Aj s (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello, I’m looking for some breeder recommendations for southern Ontario for German Shepherds. I did find one called Carissima Kennels if anyone has had any experience with them.



Thanks


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Southern Ontario breeder recommendations?*

http://www.carissimakennels.com/index.html

Make sure you've spent a few hours on --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

They are pretty/handsome dogs but I haven't got any specific infor other than that.


----------



## Aj s (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks will give that a read tonight.


----------

